# Mitsubishi i-Miev Inverter



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Ben Nelson made some utube videos of his salt-watered miev ordeal (for which i thank him) and i may use some of his pictures to help show details better than my pictures.

The motor controller sits on top of the motor at the back of the car, similar to the tesla layout, with the battery pack under the floor from the front seats on back.

Here is a picture with the pack removed looking back at the motor where you can see the 3 motor phase cables coming from the inverter.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is a picture from above with the cover off to show the 3 motor phases, black, white, red, and the battery power lines, [+] is to the left, [-] is the one on the right.

There are two NiCera current sensors on the black and red phase bus bars, which are 1.5mm (0.060") thick.

The big black plastic cover looking thing is a ShiZuki 800uF 450VDC capacitor, aka condenser, that sits above the Hitachi MBM600JU6B IGBTs. There is a 56kOhm bleeder resistor on the DC input side of the cap used to bleed it down after the key is switched off, so it takes about a minute to drain it from the 360VDC full pack voltage.

There are a couple of high voltage sense lines taken off the bus (one has a small fuse) but i couldn't trace where they went.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is a shot of the controller board located in a chamber below the liquid-cooled plate for the IGBTs in the upper section. i haven't seen this yet to report any of the interesting details.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

But this is a picture of the gate boards above the dual-parallel igbts and below the condenser. i think it would be easy to drive this inverter with the Michal Eldis controller--only 4 wires to control each phase.


----------

